# Just some of my Stuff



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

The Herd!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/theherd.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice looking flock there Dean. The colors are close but don't match.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice looking herd, Dean (even if it's mostly orange! :furious: ). My Dad had a Farmall B - sure would like to find one!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great looking herd Dean!

I remember a previous thread where you showed construction of a new storage barn. Is that were this herd lives? I can't find the thread right now but I do recall the backhoe pics working on removing a tree stump.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *great looking herd Dean!
> 
> I remember a previous thread where you showed construction of a new storage barn. Is that were this herd lives? I can't find the thread right now but I do recall the backhoe pics working on removing a tree stump. *


Thanks, Andy and it was a fun little project and as usual, I should of made it bigger!! Oh Well!! Add on next spring!!

Start:
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/day2.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Finish:
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Finialbarn001Small.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice family there.... Really nice variety of machines....that is what I like!!! :cheers:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I really appreciate the comments!!

Thank you,


----------

